# Chaos Army Rekrutiert! ins 0.0



## Chaosgeist (12. August 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Hallo junger Kapselpilot,
Wir sind eine PvE/PvP lastige und Hilfsbereite Corporation im NullSec.

Wir bieten dir:
- Kompetente Hilfe bei vielen Fragen rund um Eve und dem Einstieg in den 0.0 Alltag
- Eine Corp, in der Du mitentscheiden kannst, in der Deine Stimme und Meinung zählt und in der ein vernünftiger Umgang miteinander einen hohen Stellenwert hat
- Ausbildung zu einem Flottenkommandanten (_FC_) von der Allianz aus (Englische Sprachkennnise nötig!)
- Teamspeak (_Push to Talk_) sollte vorhanden sein, da dies eins der Grundpfeiler im 0.0 und PvP
- Roaming-PvP, CTA (_Call to Arms)_ und Systemverteidigungen sind nötig und gehören wie Ratten/Minern zum Alltag
- vergünstigte Einkäufe via eigender Produzenten/Industrie (Corp intern wie auch Allianz)
- Umzugshilfe zu unserem HQ
- Logistik / Importe und Export

Wir suchen:
- Alles von/bis: PvPler, Industrie (Produktion/Forschung), Miner
- Natürlich können sich auch kleine Deutsche Corps komplett anschließen
- Von Neulingen die erst einige Monate spielen bishin zu alten Evehasen auf einer Plex abgebildet sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- selbstständige, teambewusste, aufgeschlossende und vorallem hilfsbereite Member sind Ehrensache
- Aktivität in vernünftigem Ausmaß (Real Life hat immer Vorrang)
- Du solltet natürlich auch Spass vom Spiel haben, aber ebenso Anweisungen befolgen können


Kleine Infomation am Rande: Dir sollte natürlich auch bewusst sein das der NullSec eine Welt für sich ist in der man jeder Zeit auf alles gefasst sein muss!

Wenn wir dein Interesse geweckt haben, melde dich in unserem Chatkanal "Army Büro", via EveMail an "Nahtor Raschura" / "Vario 926" / "Medicus en Welle" / "Shidary" / "Josef Gangoo"

_Homepage__:_ http://www.chaos-army.net/rekrutierung
_CCP Billboard:_ YouTube

Wichtig: Bewerbungen ohne "Bewerbungsgespräch" sowie "einen Full-API Key" werden abgelehnt!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QaMgvo_4nnY​


----------



## Chaosgeist (25. August 2016)

Push


----------



## Chaosgeist (8. September 2016)

- Erneuerungen im Text
- Natürlich haben wir nicht nur Kekse sondern auch eine eigende Citadelle, ebenso einen eigenden Markt und vieles mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosgeist (14. September 2016)

...für den Anfang gibt es aber nur Wasser und Brot, den aller Anfang ist schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosgeist (28. September 2016)

...aber was ist schon einfach =)


----------



## Serafyn (5. Oktober 2016)

hat sich erledigt, sorry


----------



## Chaosgeist (11. Oktober 2016)

hopp hopp hoch damit mal wieder


----------



## Chaosgeist (21. Oktober 2016)

Natürlich werden weitere Erzschupser, Rattenjager und PvPler gesucht


----------



## Chaosgeist (30. November 2016)

"neuen" *Ansprechpartner *hinzugefügt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosgeist (19. Dezember 2016)

...es gibt immer die üblichen Verdächtigen, auch bei uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaosgeist (27. Dezember 2016)

...eine große Gemeinschaft, die für ein Ziel kämpft!


----------



## Chaosgeist (14. Januar 2017)

...kleine und auch große Ziele verfolgt! Neustes wäre die Platzigung einer Azbel (diese sind für Produktion und Forschung) von zwei.


----------



## Chaosgeist (30. Mai 2017)

Alles mal ein wenig auf den neusten stand gebracht


----------



## Chaosgeist (20. Juni 2017)

Push "The Chaos Army"


----------



## grand10 (21. Oktober 2017)

nur für deutsch?

 

https://***/games/diablo-3/


----------

